# DIY reference thread!



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I noticed a lot of you are starting to do your own D.I.Y.'s. So lets get this thread going with post that reference to your own D.I.Y. :thumbup:


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Diesel Fuel Filter Replacement*

Diesel Fuel Filter Replacement  - sorry for the link but this one is from the "other" forum. DIY is very specific do our ''ds" since most of the DIY can be cross referenced form none-diesels. Author of the DIY changed filter on 330d but procedure is the same on 335d.


----------



## diesaroo (Sep 6, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Diesel Fuel Filter Replacement  - sorry for the link but this one is from the "other" forum. DIY is very specific do our ''ds" since most of the DIY can be cross referenced form none-diesels. Author of the DIY changed filter on 330d but procedure is the same on 335d.


That procedure may "work", but in the FSM they ask you to prime the fuel system with the diagnostic computer before startup.

The author of that article clearly did not fully vent the fuel system because he says he had to crank it over several times. I would not want to run my hpfp with air in the system.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oil Change: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=593343


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Topping off the DEF tank in the 335d (thanks to those who contributed this already!!):
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=593209


----------



## spookyland (Apr 12, 2013)

DIY is very specific do our ''ds" since most of the DIY can be cross referenced form none-diesels.

---------------
New TV series DVD, Cheap American Horror Story Season 2 DVD for Sale and new release series are on hot sales***65281;


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice reads


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a great site that gives basic information on our d's. The link is for adding coolant but the site has other stuff.

PL


----------

